# Carboy used to hold petrol...



## crazyx2 (May 18, 2010)

I went to a friends house the other day, after finding out I try to make wine, he said his dad had 4 old carboys sitting in the shed I could have. They had probably been in there for 20 years at least! Absolutely covered in dust but i noticed when giving them a clean that one of them at some stage was used to hold petrol.... GUTTED!

Would this carboy ever be usable again?

I've soaked in glass cleaner and water for a couple days, the smell isn't so strong but it's definately a long way from being usable...

Any ideas??



I've already filled one of them with the apfel cider recipe hehe it's the end of the apple season here, so am trying to make the most of cheap apples!


----------



## NSwiner (May 18, 2010)

If it was me I wouldn't use it because a free carboy isn't worth ruining a whole batch of wine . If at any time you thought of using it put some water in it for a couple of weeks atleast then see what the water is like .


----------



## St Allie (May 18, 2010)

crazyx2 said:


> Absolutely covered in dust but i noticed when giving them a clean that one of them at some stage was used to hold petrol.... GUTTED!
> 
> Would this carboy ever be usable again?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mud (May 18, 2010)

I was going to suggest something acidic, too. Muriatic (hydrochloric) acid is strong, and would have to be neutralized with baking soda after, but should clean just about anything. Also rinse with ridiculous amounts of water when finished.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 18, 2010)

I would do as Allie mentioned and then make a gallon batch of k-meta and cap with solid bung for about a month. Carefully take a sniff after a few days to ensure it is working. It was mentioned on a earlier post this year that using distilled water gets a sanitizing solution working quicker. I tried this but did not notice a difference.
I am not guaranteeing that this will work but its a suggestion worth trying.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (May 18, 2010)

Funny as it sounds, try letting them sit with a good strong solution of Dawn dish soap in them for a day or two.
Dawn is good for breaking down grease. They even use it to clean up birds and mammals that have been covered in oil during an oil spill.
Soak and scrub. Soak and scrub.
It's got to be some pretty nasty stuff to get into glass.


----------



## crazyx2 (May 18, 2010)

Cheers guys, I will basically go down the list and try everything you guys have suggested. Definately don't want to waste a perfectly good carboy, although it only holds 4.1 litres it gives me an excuse to mess round,


----------



## St Allie (May 18, 2010)

If it's a 1 gallon one crazy.. just use half the packet of soda and save the other half for a second soaking if required.

for some reason I was thinking 6 gallon carboy..

Allie


----------



## Wade E (May 18, 2010)

You will be spending more money cleaning tis gallon jug then if you just went to the store and bought a jug of Carlo Rossi or just a brand new empty jug. If it was a 6 gallon then it would be worth it.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 18, 2010)

Now that I see its only a one gallon also for the four dollars it costs throw it out (or use it to collect penny's and dimes)and buy a new one. Your going to have half that much in chemicals and a ton of labor to try and save a few dollars.


----------



## St Allie (May 18, 2010)

One gallon jugs cost between $16 and $20 here guys.. crazy is in NZ too..

we don't get carlo rossi ( or apple juice) in gallon jugs.. wine is either bottled ( 750ml) or in a wine box.

( a new, 6 gallon carboy will cost you $80 retail)


A box of soda costs about $3. It's worth him having a go at cleaning it out, in my opinion..

Allie


----------



## crazyx2 (May 19, 2010)

haha yup your right allie, plus I'm a tight arse! Been a student for far too long.. 

Yea it is a bit unfair on the carboy situation for us in NZ huh, sounds like they're worthless over in the states! lucky, but I dunno if I'd be able to throw one away if there was a chance of doing it, I think its the inner hoarder in me coming out haha

Do you ever go south of the border at all Allie? Organising a whole heap of kiwifruit, $10 for a third of a tonne if your interested.


----------



## St Allie (May 19, 2010)

Thanks anyway crazy, I would if I had freezer space.

I tend to just use what's in the garden or the verges and my freezer is full of odds and ends at present. ( rhubarb/raspberry/chilli peppers/kiwifruit/feijoa and elderberries)

I recommend you try making gorseflower mead come spring.. you'll be pleasantly surprised.. and they're free!

Allie


----------



## crazyx2 (May 19, 2010)

No probs, 

Yea I saw that recipe on the web somewhere before. Always joked about doing it, does it come out quite good?

We have maori land bordering my families farm that is covered in the stuff, might just have to jump the fence next summer! (or whenever those things flower haha)


----------



## St Allie (May 19, 2010)

wear gloves!


----------



## myakkagldwngr (May 19, 2010)

I guess it's always the extreme ends of the world that have high prices.
We must be a geographic oddity, two weeks from everywhere.
Here in Florida, a one gallon glass bottle costs $8.00. I too try to find the Carlo Rossi bottles in the recycle bins as I ride the roads. A glass 6 gallon carboy, with the bung costs right at $50.00. 
I can find them on the web for anywhere from $30 to $45 but then the shipping runs it back up there.
That's why I'm serousily considering getting some BB's.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 19, 2010)

I just went to purchase a case of four gallon jugs for $18 dollars but when they brought them out they were all amber in color so I didn't buy them. The 6.5 gallon carboy is $31.00. That is about the typical price for glass around here.


----------

